# 3 great games for a potato PC



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

A reoccurring theme with GBAtemp users I see is people with Potatoes for a PC, well today I'm here to recommend some games that YOU can run on your potato.


​First of all we have Landon Podbielski and Adult Swim's Duck Game.
A great multiplayer title that's a must have for any Steam library, it features quick action with weird hats, guns and 4 player Battle Royale or team based gameplay, it also has great workshop support, a stage creator and a pre-existing cult following for if you don't have any friends to play with, I've personally put a lot of hours into this game with friends and don't plan to stop playing this game anytime soon.

Steam Link



​Second we have Stardew Valley, A great Single player experience for any lover of farming games such as Harvest Moon or Rune Factory, A very time consuming game for sure but slightly hard to get into.
The most likely situation with this one is that you'll play it in a burst for quite some time and then just stop.

Steam Link


​Lastly we have one of my personal favourite games in general: Death Road to Canada
A silly title with lots replay value.
In Death Road to Canada you take control of a group of max 4 people and you try to get from America to Canada, as Canada is the only place in the world that's not overrun by the dead.

Doing so however can prove challenging as you need to keep track of Food, Ammo, Morale, and other stats.

Along the road you will come across Silly and Parody characters you can either recruit into your team or improve your stats.
Death Road to Canada features such features as multiple road-types that range from difficulty to road length to what kind of characters will mainly encounter, Local multiplayer, be it a bit janky and lastly Custom characters so you can make all your friends into the game with their own personality traits and perks.

The controls are a bit hard to get used to but after around 10 minutes of play I was comfortable with my re-binded keyboard controls.

Steam Link


To summarize, I'd recommend Duck Game to play if you're into a social game to play with your friends on Discord, Stardew Valley if you love a game with a calm atmosphere with no real urgency, and Death Road to Canada if you like Rogue-Likes where you play a game in a certain "Run"


----------



## LuieLama (May 8, 2017)

where's gungeon though? you need to practice


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

LuieLama said:


> where's gungeon though? you need to practice


barely runs at 1080, maybe next time


----------



## migles (May 8, 2017)

that stardew valley really looks like the harvest moon games..
will add it to my wish list


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

migles said:


> that stardew valley really looks like the harvest moon games..
> will add it to my wish list


It's a great title but I'm personally missing the mobility of a harvest-moon game, it'd run great on a GDP-WIN though


----------



## WeedZ (May 8, 2017)

System shock, Diablo 1+2, half-life, knights of the old republic, unreal tournament, deus ex


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2017)

There's so many old games which can be played on even slower hardware.
Age of Empires 1 and 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 and 2, Caesar 3, Pharaoh, Knights and Merchants and etc.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

Heroes of might and magic 3.
Might not run if the PC is not a real potato. 
Shall be played with friends, lots of coke and some snack.


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Heroes of might and magic 3.
> Might not run if the PC is not a real potato.
> Shall be played with friends, lots of coke and some snack.



I've played so much HOMM 3, love that game.
Should install it on me Win 98 lappy.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

For the record, I didn't include older games because I thought that'd be obvious


----------



## Taleweaver (May 8, 2017)

It's a nice recommendation, but I have to agree with others: there's a HUUUUUGGGGEEEEE amount of great games that run on a proverbial potato. Thanks to Moore's law, even games that had huge requirements when they were new at one time will run on what'll be called "potatoes" at one time. Heck...even the original Crysis has minimum specs that are close to death road to canada. 

Rather than giving my own suggestions here, I'll just link to my 20 best games of last year. While not all, most of 'em run on low-end pc's.
Oh, and I've also made an 'alternative top 100 games' list. While I initially intended to have one revolving around non-violent games, it tended to end up one with mostly low spec requirements as well.


----------



## Vipera (May 8, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> There's so many old games which can be played on even slower hardware.
> Age of Empires 1 and 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 and 2, Caesar 3, Pharaoh, Knights and Merchants and etc.


Careful with the HD edition of the 2nd Age of Empires. Surprisingly, it will lag on slower hardware.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## hyprskllz (May 8, 2017)

migles said:


> that stardew valley really looks like the harvest moon games..
> will add it to my wish list


You should add it to your collection. It's really a great game.
@LittleFlame no Undertale?


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

hyprskllz said:


> You should add it to your collection. It's really a great game.
> @LittleFlame no Undertale?


indeed no undertale, it was fun while I played it but I literally never thought about it afterwards, meaning no lasting impact which for me is very important in a game.


----------



## migles (May 8, 2017)

hyprskllz said:


> You should add it to your collection. It's really a great game.
> @LittleFlame no Undertale?


i will when there is a humble bundle or a great sale.. can't affoard it otherwise


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2017)

You could add FTL to your list. I think even my linux'd chromebook can run FTL.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 8, 2017)

Obligatory mention to *Minecraft*. That thing runs on pretty much anything and everything it touches. haha.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> You could add FTL to your list. I think even my linux'd chromebook can run FTL.


I should probably just make a part 2 sometime shouldn't I


----------



## ww97 (May 8, 2017)

Not TBOI:R? (Yeah, I also agree that original TBOI is crap.)


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Not TBOI:R? (Yeah, I also agree that original TBOI is crap.)


for sure Rebirth is great, but it slipped my mind


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> Obligatory mention to *Minecraft*. That thing runs on pretty much anything and everything it touches. haha.


Minecraft isn't actually that great for low end stuff.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

kikongokiller said:


> Minecraft isn't actually that great for low end stuff.


unless you like playing on the lowest render distance (Which is basically unplayable)


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> unless you like playing on the lowest render distance (Which is basically unplayable)


I've had a lot of shit PCs and laptops over the years and a very small amount of them could handle Minecraft on the lowest render distance.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

kikongokiller said:


> I've had a lot of shit PCs and laptops over the years and a very small amount of them could handle Minecraft on the lowest render distance.


seriously? I remember my shitty desktop running it on short with around 40fps back when I was a smol child


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> seriously? I remember my shitty desktop running it on short with around 40fps back when I was a smol child


Seriously. I really need to get a decent PC.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

kikongokiller said:


> Seriously. I really need to get a decent PC.


then again it was a super old version, Alpha IIRC


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> You could add FTL to your list. I think even my linux'd chromebook can run FTL.


It can, I can confirm this because my 1.1 dual-core Acer C7 can run it.

Also I need to play Stardew Valley so badly!


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> then again it was a super old version, Alpha IIRC


The version has little correlation to the performance, Java is just bad for performance in gaming I think.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

FTL is a problem, because even though it runs on a potato, after playing it, smashing your head to the desk after each failure and swallowing several bottles of painkillers, you yourself may end up as a potato.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It can, I can confirm this because my 1.1 dual-core Acer C7 can run it.
> 
> Also I need to play Stardew Valley so badly!


hmm, I got you on steam don't I? contact me on that sometime


sarkwalvein said:


> FTL is a problem, because even though it runs on a potato, after playing it, smashing your head to the desk after each failure and swallowing several bottles of painkillers, you yourself may end up as a potato.


FTL is unfair as heck


----------



## Arras (May 8, 2017)

Yeah, I've always had issues getting Minecraft to run at higher than 20fps on non-great systems. Terraria works great on almost anything though.

La-Mulana is another fantastic game that probably runs on just about anything.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> hmm, I got you on steam don't I? contact me on that sometime
> 
> FTL is unfair as heck


I need to get on Steam more. I downloaded all of my games and was like, "This is fine" then sat on them.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

Arras said:


> Yeah, I've always had issues getting Minecraft to run at higher than 20fps on non-great systems. Terraria works great on almost anything though.
> 
> La-Mulana is another fantastic game that probably runs on just about anything.


shutting off my GPU and making it run on integrated, Terraria ran like actual crap


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> shutting off my GPU and making it run on integrated, Terraria ran like actual crap


I only have integrated, so Terraria runs like shit 24/7.


----------



## Arras (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> shutting off my GPU and making it run on integrated, Terraria ran like actual crap


Huh, I never had trouble with it on Intel HD integrated graphics. Admittedly it runs like trash on the even older Intel GMA series, but still. Maybe I'm just not remembering it too well though - it HAS been a long time since I last played it.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

Arras said:


> Huh, I never had trouble with it on Intel HD integrated graphics. Admittedly it runs like trash on the even older Intel GMA series, but still. Maybe I'm just not remembering it too well though - it HAS been a long time since I last played it.


I remember running it fine on my desktop too and that was a piece of actual human waste, but these days it's just not working


----------



## SANIC (May 8, 2017)

If you want Minecraft to run faster use Optifine. 

Also C A V E S T O R Y


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> If you want Minecraft to run faster use Optifine.
> 
> Also C A V E S T O R Y


Optifine can't fix everything


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> Optifine can't fix everything


It really can't, the improvements are minimal for me.


----------



## SANIC (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> Optifine can't fix everything


I went from 20fps to 120 lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I went from 20fps to 120 lol


Gotta go fast!


----------



## SANIC (May 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Gotta go fast!


Top kek

Theres this one cool Sonic fangane based on DOOM called SRB2


----------



## EthanAddict (May 8, 2017)

Where is Wolfenstein 3D?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 8, 2017)

migles said:


> i will when there is a humble bundle or a great sale.. can't affoard it otherwise


I just happened to get one while I already had a copy. If you happen to have some unused steam keys, perhaps we can trade?


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

League of Legends [LoL] runs on anything.
Dota 2 also runs on almost everything.
osu! can even run on Intel Pentium II but it's a rhythm game. [lol] 
DDR [DanceDanceRevolution] also works on toasters, Also a rhythm game.
CS:S and CS 1.6 runs on every based toaster there.


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Careful with the HD edition of the 2nd Age of Empires. Surprisingly, it will lag on slower hardware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



No filthy HD editions.


----------



## Chary (May 8, 2017)

Cavestory, Terraria, Rogue Legacy, pretty any much sprite-based indie could fill a giant list of its own. I'd definitely would like to see a continuation of this list--maybe giving one good example per genre, while also throwing in some low end compatible AAA titles.


----------



## tbb043 (May 8, 2017)

kikongokiller said:


> Minecraft isn't actually that great for low end stuff.



Then why'd it come already installed on the raspberry pi's distro? Surely a pi isn't high end (and I will continue calling you Shirley so don't attempt to  tell me to stop!)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

I don't know how well it runs on Potatoes, but I would suggest Momodora 4 right there next to Cavestory for the Metroidvania genre.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> Then why'd it come already installed on the raspberry pi's distro? Surely a pi isn't high end (and I will continue calling you Shirley so don't attempt to  tell me to stop!)


because that's the Raspberry Pi version, a severely downgraded version to the point that it's basically just early alpha


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2017)

I wonder how much trouble it would be to get something like Age of Empires II running on a potato pc.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> because that's the Raspberry Pi version, a severely downgraded version to the point that it's basically just early alpha


Actually, Minecraft runs fine on most potato PCs.
Just look at my specs, I get stable 120fps [And even more] with a CPU from 2010.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Actually, Minecraft runs fine on most potato PCs.
> Just look at my specs, I get stable 120fps [And even more] with a CPU from 2010.


that's not potato though


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> that's not potato though


True, that is a mashed potato.
Athlon II? Where? What? Did you go to a garage sale???


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> that's not potato though


Oh. Well then excuse me *slowly hides in the bush*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> True, that is a mashed potato.
> Athlon II? Where? What? Did you go to a garage sale???


I bought it the day it was released. I unlocked 4th core so i'm not complaining but it's time for a upgrade..
It's actually one of the good AMDs CPUs.


----------

